# Looking for 2008 eos fuse box diagram



## madeyeman (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey Guys, 

Have an older Eos Komfort 2.0T FSI and I need a listing of the under the hood fuse box fuse listings and correct amp. 

Does anyone have that tech info or a picture of their own Eos I can reference?

Thanks! 

Eyeman


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2019)

*Eos engine compartment fuse box*

I evidently cannot post attachments. Please provide your email and I will send .PDF's


----------



## oldwirehead2 (Oct 19, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> I evidently cannot post attachments. Please provide your email and I will send .PDF's


Could you send me a copy as well? Thanks

[email protected]


----------

